# Reorganisation of Reviews Category



## Silver (28/6/18)

Hi all

We have reworked the structure of the *Reviews *Category

This is the new structure :




Here is a summary of what's been done:

First, we have brought the various hardware review subforums that were 2 layers down back up to the top in the main Reviews category. We have renamed some of them to fit better and be more consistent with the current lingo.
Added Pod System Reviews
Added Coil and Wick Reviews
We left the "General Hardware Reviews" at the top - because that subforum had 4 pages of threads of reviews, which people didn't post into the specific forums beneath that. Over time, we can move some of those threads to specific Review subforums. But we will keep this as a "catch all" or fall back subforum for people who don't know where to post hardware reviews.
There was an "Other Hardware Reviews" subforum which had mostly battery and charger threads, so we renamed it to Battery and Charger Reviews

We have split the E-liquid Reviews into Local and International. We've been wanting to do this for quite a while. Reason for the "Intnl" abbreviation is so the name fits nicely on the screen on most sizes of browsers and to keep it compact. Over time we can move International juice threads from the Local into the International.

We have moved the Classifieds Reviews subforum from the Classifieds to here, so that all reviews can be in one place.

We have ordered the subforums so hardware comes first, then juice, then vendor reviews
No content or threads were lost in this change.

We think its better to be able to see at a glance all the relevant review subforums on the main page and hopefully will lead to more people posting reviews and content in the correct subforums.

Hope it helps and that it makes it easier to find relevant reviews.

Our work continues...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (28/6/18)

Much better, much more organised!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Well done @Silver and the rest of the team! I see you're moving with the times, with the Pod review section. Looking good!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

Thanks @Hooked

And a note to all the regulars here - if you spot a thread in the wrong subforum or you feel it should be moved somewhere more appropriate, please just make a post in that thread and tag us - we will get to it when we can...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> And a note to all the regulars here - if you spot a thread in the wrong subforum or you feel it should be moved somewhere more appropriate, please just make a post in that thread and tag us - we will get to it when we can...



@Silver I'll go through my coffee reviews and post on the ones which should be moved to Int.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/6/18)

Thanks for this @Silver 

The changes to the Forum really makes it easier to find exactly what you looking for..



Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have reworked the structure of the *Reviews *Category
> 
> ...



Will definitely keep my eye open for this...


Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> And a note to all the regulars here - if you spot a thread in the wrong subforum or you feel it should be moved somewhere more appropriate, please just make a post in that thread and tag us - we will get to it when we can...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

